# Symptoms following the HCG trigger shot - is it all just the shot?



## charliep (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, I've only just discovered this forum and this is my first post! Hoping for a little support. Yesterday I just cried my eyes out as I'm convinced I'm not pregnant yet again this month - just finding it so hard the same thing happening again! SO - I am 10 days after I had the trigger shot (sorry don't know all the abreviations just yet). I probably ovulated the day after. Since a few days after the shot I have been having a few symptoms - metallic taste, odd feelings of nausa, mood up and down, occasional heart burn, and a sort of 'spaced out/drunk' feeling. No cramps at all. I know it sounds stupid now, but I only realised a few days ago that actually the HCG trigger shot gives you all these symptoms as it's the pregnancy hormone. This morning I have the same metallic taste & heightened sense of smell. I have had no cramps at all really since the injection (apart from occasional dull ache in my lower abd which is so slight I'm not even classing it as a cramp) and no implantation bleeding.

SO my question is this -  is the metallic taste etc still the HCG hormone at 10 days past the trigger? Do I have a hope in hell? Please be honest! I guess now I'm building myself for another 'not pregnant' test ready for when I am supposed to test on Monday. Find it all so depressing... Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## EmmaLily (Sep 8, 2009)

Hiya hun didnt want to read and run.  It depends what strength the trigger shot is I believe.  I think about 7 -8 days the shot should be mainly out of your system but I am no expert. Have u had IVF? 

Hopefully someone should be around soon who can help u further 

xxx


----------



## charliep (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks hun. I am on the GNrH pump which no one on here seems to have been on - I don't think it's very common. It releases a hormone into me every 90 minutes. Thanks for the reply! xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey hun as far as I'm aware it takes a minimum of 10 days for the hcg shot to leave ur system depending on the dosage u got so please don't test till ur meant to cos its the only thing that can give u a false positive,I had no symptoms at all and was worried it hadn't worked for me especially when I got really bad period like pains 2 days before my test date and I tested then and it was negative however I tested the next nite and it was positive so really can change overnite!

If it wasnt for my bump I would hardly no I was pregnant so try not to symptom spot cos no 2 pregnancies r the same..

Good luck pet!!

Jenna xx


----------



## charliep (Sep 17, 2011)

Ah thanks Jenna! Some other advice I've had is to test now (expecting a faint positive because of the injection) and every day until Monday, and then I'll know when the HCG is out of my system. Think it would be awful to get a positive on Monday and then for it to disappear! I am feeling a bit more hopeful though - thank you. Still have this metallic taste in my mouth and just praying it's not the HCG injection! xx


----------

